# Six Sweet Babies Need Homes



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

These are my little rescue babies. There are four boys and two girls. (actually three girls, but one is staying with me!)
They are very calm for little fuzzies, and are being handled and socialized every day. All are cream colored, although there are some different shades. A couple almost look silver because it's very light cream. Sorry about the quality of the pictures. If you are near Indy and are interested, let me know! I am willing to travel and meet halfway within reason.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Im in Illinois and am possibly interested. I'm willing to meet halfway and give you gas money+rehoming if you want it. I'll take the two girls if you would let me pm me for my phone number if they are still available.


----------



## IndyRatties (Mar 11, 2014)

Are you still needing homes for any males?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

Update: There is only one little girl left from this litter. I was planing to keep her, but since I just received another foster litter I need to find her and her mother a home. Here are updated pictures of her and her mother. I have been calling her Piccolo (means little in Italian) since she was the runt of the litter.




















Piccolo was also the most shy girl, but she is coming along beautifully. She will now take treats from your hand and allows you to hold her. Mama on the other hand, is very outgoing and seeks out attention. They work well as a pair, but if you already have females they can go to separate homes.


----------

